# Feedback/Information Request on CCW Wheels



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I might be looking into a new set of wheels to replace the Fat Fives for next spring/summer, but I havent been able to get much result about those wheels in the search. 
I have been browsing their site (ccwheel.com) & I like the fact that I can pretty much decide what the offset & bolt pattern will be so to save me from picking up a set of spacers.
I have a set of wheels in mind & havent seen any pics posted of MkIV with them on yet.
Anyways I would like to get some feedback & more information about CCW Wheels. Since the price for a set is kinda up there, dont want to invest in wheels that are crap.
P4C








Much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CJ


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I've seen two sets of CCW wheels both of which were the same design but different specs. The first set were on an IY 20th and the other set are on a TRed GTI iirc.


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FRO! has CCWs


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (akoehler)*

i know one thing, they are not cheap but they do look sick


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_FRO! has CCWs

Yeah I seen those in the classifieds. Those wheels are sick, but wow, high maintenance.








The set Im looking at is a 1 piece wheel. Wont be going with a multi-piece wheel.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...54844
On the Rado
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4052076
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4007572
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001332
On an EK hatch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...07957
FRO
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...69048
Silver GTI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89978


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

I has them


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_FRO! has CCWs

not anymore, the guy he sold them to is selling them in the classifieds.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

The Classic are the only set I have really seen on an MkIV. There must be other peeps rolling with some of the other wheel models.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_The Classic are the only set I have really seen on an MkIV. There must be other peeps rolling with some of the other wheel models.









theres only been 4 sets ever been made for a volkswagen and mine are the third set
theres a crap load of supras and vettes running these wheels though


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_
theres a crap load of supras and vettes running these wheels though

Seen that in the threads I searched, lot of supras, vettes, bmws, porsches have them. Wonder why not more VW do though.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_
Seen that in the threads I searched, lot of supras, vettes, bmws, porsches have them. Wonder why not more VW do though.









$$$$$


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Lot more expensive wheels out there then CCW wheels.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*

they are legit wheels. alot of people at the track run them. for the quality are they are cheap imo.


----------

